# Anyone used a doctor who considered antibiotics for recurrent miscarriage?



## Dontymon (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello, I've just had my seventh early miscarriage. Ive had all the tests at st Mary's, and previously miscarried on Dr *******'s nk protocol. I am blessed with a daughter who is 1, and the only thing different about that pregnancy was that I was on antibiotics - doxycycline - when I conceived. I guess that could be a coincidence, but has anyone seen a fertility doctor who did consider prescribing antibiotics before ttc or discussed it? I am pretty sure the doctor I see under the bus for clomid will not consider it. I'm also considering the serum tests for hidden c, but would like to see a UK doctor if anyone has a recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Not put on abs before pg by recurrent MC but my consultant gave me ABs (amoxycillin) throughout pregnancy - 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off.

Prior to the ivf I did serum tests & took the ABs prescribed via them relating to hidden C - those finished the day before I started down reg.


Sorry to see you've had so many losses. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## Dontymon (Mar 5, 2016)

Fififi, thanks so much for your reply. Would you recommend your consultant if they offer private appointments? When I said bus in my post I meant nhs   , but I think we need to go private now to explore different avenues. I think I will also go for the serum tests too. Thanks again!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

The consultant I was under for recurrent MC has now retired so afraid not there to recommend.
In my case the ABs were as precautionary measure during pregnancy to prevent infection rather than a "treatment" in themselves.

I'm bit of sceptic regarding the tests you can have done via Serum. However having been with fertility clinics for 13 years as "unexplained" & lost more babies than is fair for anyone to lose I figured it was worth trying. Me & DH did full course of ABs starting about 2 months before we cycled. Serum recommended taking them as close to cycle as possible as the benefits don't seem to be long term.
As you can see from my signature this cycle turned out to be one that not only gave me a BFP but also a baby. However the ABs were just part of the major battle equipment used this time so how much of a difference they themselves made is impossible to tell.

Do hope you find a clinic you're happy with and feel confident before starting your cycle you've prepared your body as best you can.
Wishing you a baby BFP in near future xx


----------



## Dontymon (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info fififi, & many many congratulations on your hard won baby x


----------

